# Windows 7 and NAT



## imishkai (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I would like to configure my Windows 7 to serve as a router between 2 networks. Of course I have 2 NICs installed ...
I used to do it on Windows XP by enabling "Routing and Remote Access Service" and using "netsh routing ip nat" commands, but after installing Windows 7 i realized that whole "routing" section is missing from it's netsh.

Can you please share your ideas? What is the best way to acomplish it? 

Thanks a lot!
Michael.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The best that I can do for now --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/969084

Personally, I would not allow others to feed off of my Windows 7 or Vista system.

Let the otrhers connect to the same router that you connect to.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## imishkai (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the fast reply! 

I'm sorry, but i don't understand how the new RDP features are related to my problem ...

Can you please explain?

Thanks!
Michael.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You are trying to permit other systems to go through YOUR system to access the Internet?

If so, let them connect to the router on their own.


----------



## imishkai (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh, now i got why you mentioned RDP. 

The problem is that situation is more complicated, those are not "people", but a computer software ... 

Why "routing" section is absent from Windows 7? I think it still supports NAT, otherwise how ICS would be implemented? Is there a way to get access to it's configuration in other ways?

Thanks a lot!!
Michael.


----------



## X-Treem (Feb 4, 2010)

i solved once on my Vista Ultimate box by reading some article, but it was a long time ago and i cant remeber the article. 
Basically the NAT support subsystem is there. It "could" be controlled by netsh but the DLLs that help you do this task are not installed. Usually they are in the server version of the same kernel (in this case server 2008).

If you open the netsh prompt you will notice that as part of the command at the root of netsh there is ADD that state 

add helper - Installa una DLL di helper. 

(i have italian localization) translate to "install an helper DLL"

the solution with vista i used was to copy the NAT DLLs from windows 2003 server to windows/system32 and use the netsh add command to add them to the available netsh subsection. that way i had routing and nat subsection available in the vista netsh prompt.
if you google around you should find the articles about and get the DLL names needed, download them to your 7 and being able to use routing and nat with little bit more of control than ICS.


----------

